# AbsoluTTe - Next Issue



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Guys

When is the next issue coming out? I think the last one went to the wrong address (as I was lazy hence my fault!) but the one before that seems to be over 6 months ago for me and it was the one where it had the insert of TT-Spares in it.

Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Soon , John H is having a spot of trouble with his PC but hopefully this won't delay things . Have you updated your address ?
The last one was just before Christmas so we are bang on schedule :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

It will be worth waiting for whenever it is ready 

Charlie


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

TT_Tesh said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> When is the next issue coming out? I think the last one went to the wrong address (as I was lazy hence my fault!) but the one before that seems to be over 6 months ago for me and it was the one where it had the insert of TT-Spares in it.
> 
> Thanks


your postman had just bought a tt and rather then signing up hes nicking yours :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

When is it...when is it...when is it?? I paid my money I want my mag :lol:

Lesson to self - r e a d m u c h s l o w e r :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT51 said:


> When is it...when is it...when is it?? I paid my money I want my mag :lol:
> 
> Lesson to self - r e a d m u c h s l o w e r :wink:


Latest one went out a few weeks ago mate, havent you had yours mate?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

The TTOC website shows AbsoluTTe #20 as the latest issue. What # is the current/next issue?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Blue TTop said:


> The TTOC website shows AbsoluTTe #20 as the latest issue. What # is the current/next issue?


21 is current 22 is next stangely enough :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

The Shop does need updating so issue 21 is available for members to back-buy


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > When is it...when is it...when is it?? I paid my money I want my mag :lol:
> ...


No. Last one I got was just before Xmas [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What was yesterdays date :roll:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

My Christmas issue went to my old address as I didnt change it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So this will be my 2nd in 6 months!! Hopefully Mr.Postman (thief when he wants to be) will be bringing it soon... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Redscouse said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > When is it...when is it...when is it?? I paid my money I want my mag :lol:
> ...


Not had mine either


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


Did you read my last post ?? :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

The latest issue will be posted out in the next 2 weeks. We have ran a bit behind due to a few issues in finalising the design and content of the magazine, but we will be looking to post these out in the next few weeks. I think the final design has now gone to print a few days ago


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Not had mine either[/quote]
Did you read my last post ?? :roll:[/quote]

just now :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes it's finished but after some delay due to computer problems and various knock on effects including hitting Easter break at the printers it's slipped out a bit. The next absoluTTe should be hitting your doorstep by 21st April.

Cheers,
John


----------

